# Black Berrys



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

over the past few days my girlfriend and i have been picking black berrys in the backyard behind the catch box.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i love me some black berries,my mom makes black berry dumplings just like chicken and dumplings but with back berries and the dumplings are sweet then boiled in the black berries and the natural syrup they make when you add sugar to the water and boil them,they are awesome


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

My father used to make us pick BB's and then treat the chiggers with school glue. He Loved him some cobbler and home made blackberry wine.


----------

